# Massco Sweeper for sale



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

This is a great working unit slide in model 30hp Kohler motor, everything works lost contract is the reason for selling


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Open to some offers


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Still for sale any offers Thumbs Up


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Any offers need to sell!


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

4700dan;1618967 said:


> any offers need to sell!


*no offers come on guys shoot me something i will not take offence to your offers the worst i can say is no.*


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Pm*

sent.......


----------

